# Mission Menace by Mathews Youth Bow



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Selling my bow, got it when I was younger and barely used it, getting something bigger now so I'm selling this. Below is the link to the ad on KSL, makes a great Christmas present or just in general for a youth.

Draw from 17"-30", camo, comes with 3 pin sight, quiver and 1/2 dozen arrows for $250.
Message me or text if interested

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/58539132

-Tanner 
801-554-2960


----------

